# HELP PLEASE!! LEAD REIN LESSONS!



## zozo (5 March 2008)

just wondering if any one has any gd exercises i can do with children when they are on the lead rein? ive just started teachin in a riding school and am havin difficulty to think of fun things to do with the lead rein lesson and people just off the lead rein!! any ideas???

thanks


----------



## vieshot (5 March 2008)

Half scizzors
Around the world


----------



## vieshot (5 March 2008)

Get them to stand up in their stirrups and stay up! Doesnt sound fun but when there is more than one child in the lesson they seem to find it funny when they cant stay up!


----------



## loobylu (5 March 2008)

I find itvery helpful with little ones top use lots of markers  (poles, cones, barrels etc) to turn round, ride through, change rein from etc. Trying to get them to understand where you want them to go is much easier if you can say, 'at the blue barrel', 'the orange cone' etc. lots of practice stopping and starting, simple positional things as you go along like remembering to sit up nice and tall. standing upo in stirrups in halt, walk and trot for a couple of steps building it up depensing on age and strength. Simon Says, touching various bits of the pony, hands in air etc. Basically, with the little ones, never stop talking. As soon as you stop, they do too and you have to work hartd to keep their attention.


----------



## zozo (5 March 2008)

ohh thanks will give them a try! they do around the world and thread  the needle already! also play wiggly road which they seem to enjoy!


----------



## HenryandPeta (5 March 2008)

As Loobylu says, lots of chatter and exercises to keep them busy! Touching the pony on his ears, mane, leaning round to touch the tail and rump. touching their own stirrups, arms out like an airplane, no stirrups, swinging legs, riding like a jockey (knees on the pommel) - of course only in walk with suitable ponies!! 

If you have group lessons, try incorporating some gymkhana games too!


----------



## giggles mum (5 March 2008)

Playing traffic lights: red light = stop, green light = go or if they are good enough then amber = walk and green = trot. You can say turn left and right and roundabout to mean turn a circle, and if they get really good then add variations like all trot work being sitting unless you say "speed bumps" to mean rise.

Also animal impressions. Someone else mentioned standing up in stirrups, and something I add to this is to have them standing up and then say 'move your arms as if you're swimming like a dolphin/frog' or 'chicken wings' or 'aeroplane' (not an animal I know but similar movement!)

Grandma's footsteps is good, where you or one of the kids stand on one side of the school (or A or C end if you wnt to make it last longer 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) with your back turned, while the others try and creep towards you from the other side and have to stop as soon as you turn around.


----------



## Natch (5 March 2008)

I want to be a lead rein kid again! these sound really good!!! lol


----------



## cobdonkey (5 March 2008)

Am I correct in thinking that around the worlds and scissors are no longer allowed to be done in riding schools for Health and Saftey reasons?


----------



## Cop-Pop (6 March 2008)

When my RI does LR lessons she sometimes does it to music - last time they had to do trotting to Pretty Woman.  She also has them getting bamboo canes out of one cone and putting them in another.


----------



## Natch (6 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Am I correct in thinking that around the worlds and scissors are no longer allowed to be done in riding schools for Health and Saftey reasons? 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Rocky01 (7 March 2008)

When I teach little ones (or not so little ones) on the leadrein I also do a test where they have to lean as far forward as possible to touch the horses ears and then sit up without using their hands or arms and then have to lie back and touch the horses tail and sit up without using their hands or arms, it really teaches them not to rely on their hands. 

I also teach them light seat (jumping position) while they are still on the leadrein and when they are ready they take over. I also to a test where they have to touch their heels without their bums leaving the saddle and I also do some riding backwards and sideways (though only in walk).

I also do a test where they try to get the horse to trot and halt and walk without me realising, they love to catch me out and it teaches them self control of their own bodies. I also do a lot of simon says they love it. 

Hope these ideas help.


----------

